# Fedor was holding the ropes...



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm probably going to get flamed, but Fedor was clearly holding the ropes when Lindland was trying to take him down. The first time Lindland tried to take him down, Fedor held onto the ropes and prevented what would have certainly been a take down for Lindland. Then a few seconds later, Fedor held onto the ropes again and was able to use that leverage to reverse the take down in effect. The ref repeadly told Fedor not to hold onto the ropes and attempted to stop him from doing so. I'm not saying that Fedor would have lost if he didn't hold onto the ropes, but I definitely believe it played an integral part in giving him the advantage early on which lead to yet another armbar victory for Fedor.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor's allowed to hold the ropes, you know why? Because he created the fabric of time.


----------



## joeyc37 (Feb 2, 2007)

i TOTALLY AGREE,fedor looked like he was on his way to getting slammed if he wouldnt have held the ropes (illegal) whos to say it couldnt have turned out different if mat woulda got the slam...opinions????


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

who f*ckin cares. fedor by armbar. thats that.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah, that was bullsh!t. im wondering if the same guys who jumped all over Arlovski for holding the fence are gonna be as vocal over Fedor.


----------



## joeyc37 (Feb 2, 2007)

im not a fan of mat before fedor, but fedor did hold on like twice, that was iffy but the fight is done n nothing will happen


----------



## Paddi88 (Dec 31, 2006)

Funny how people act so immature whenever Fedor commits an error, yet they are fast to blame a lot of other fighters whenever they commit something illegal.


----------



## JudoandBJJ (Apr 15, 2007)

*Hello anyone that doubts Fedor knows nothing*

Fedor is the greatest fighter of all time. Chuck is nothing compared to fedor. Fedor is a better striker, grappler, (everything) then chuck. Anyone that disagrees is living in a UFC is Better then Pride dream world. Lets get the facts straight, Fedor emelianenko, Mirko crocop, Antonio noguiera would all destroy ANY fighter that UFC could ever muster up. If you dont agree, you dont know period. P.S: Matt Lindland never stood a chance, fedor holding the ropes or not. No Slam, No punch, and No submission will ever take him out, and to this date that statement is factually true. Thank you


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

everyone holds the rope or the cage get over it... if youre gonna fall youre gonna grab something to try and stay up its natural instinct


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

JudoandBJJ said:


> Fedor emelianenko, Mirko crocop, Antonio noguiera would all destroy ANY fighter that UFC could ever muster up.


But two of those three fighters are UFC fighters.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

Fedor wasnt holding the ropes his hand landed on the ropes









you can clearly see Fedor had his right leg on the ground shifted his weight and reverse lindland. The ropes had nothing to do with that. Its called skill and that why he is The Almighty Fedor. Now get over it the outclassed Lindland lost and he was never going to won the damn fight.


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

Uhhh... Lindland clearly has him up in the air, he grabs the rope, Lindland gets tired of holding the 20 pound heavier man, Fedor gets his foot down on the mat and with his "magically out stretched arm accidentally on the ropes" gains just enough leverage and reverses Lindland.

Fedor still would have won because with no knees AND elbows on the ground there is very little ground and pound to be done. So he still wouldve arm barred Lindland from his back if needed. But he should apologize and give Lindland a rematch.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't care who fights, if you can grab a fence quickly or grab a rope, its smart on your part to take what you can get

Everyone does it and it rarely changes the outcome of a fight


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Fedor won, get over it.

Grabbing the ropes is a natural reaction. When you're struggling to keep your balance and there is something there that can help you keep your balance, of course you're going to use it. It's not even a conscious decision, it's an instinct. Everyone does it. Wandy has done it. Shogun has done it. Chuck has done it. Arlovski has done it. I could go on and on. That doesn't even begin to compare with some of the more flagrant uses of the ropes/cage. Tim Sylvia holding on for dear life to keep from getting suplexed by Assuerio Silva comes to mind.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Stratisfear said:


> I'm probably going to get flamed, but Fedor was clearly holding the ropes when Lindland was trying to take him down. The first time Lindland tried to take him down, Fedor held onto the ropes and prevented what would have certainly been a take down for Lindland. Then a few seconds later, Fedor held onto the ropes again and was able to use that leverage to reverse the take down in effect. The ref repeadly told Fedor not to hold onto the ropes and attempted to stop him from doing so. I'm not saying that Fedor would have lost if he didn't hold onto the ropes, but I definitely believe it played an integral part in giving him the advantage early on which lead to yet another armbar victory for Fedor.


He didn't use the ropes as leverage he used his ***** and Hip tossed him.
Anyway it dosen't matter Fedor is the shit and god he made Matt scream with the Armbar


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

At the start when they were in the clinch Fedor's arm was over the ropes, but he was not putting any pressure on it, it was just hanging over the side. Then when Lindland picked up Fedor, his hand was on the rope but it was not grabbing the rope, simply resting on it; no different then placing your hand against the cage. And when Lindland tried to take Fedor down he was trying to put him down on Fedor's right, so if the ropes really were assisting him then they would have stretched out (which the didn't) from the motion of Fedor moving to his right. Then Fedor got a foot down and reversed the throw, the ropes had no effect.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

complete bs.

If your body is stuck against the rope, ur arm has to be outside of the ring, its.. hum.. logic? He held the ropes with his hand once, and that was before Lindland attempted a takedown. After that, like the video showed, the only thing on the ropes is his elbow.. MAYBE it helped him get his balance, but that reversal was sweet, and the ropes had nothing to do with it.

Fedor is a god, thats it.


----------



## Paddi88 (Dec 31, 2006)

All these "Natural reaction" comments are bullshit. It is also a natural reaction to hit your opponent in the guts etc. if you are getting beat badly(last way out of a assault in the street for instance), yet I dont see any fighters doing that. 

Fedor would have won anyways and I don't care about Lindland, but it was cheap trick nontheless.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

...And Lindland held onto his own shorts while Fedor was about to snap his arm off. No big deal, Fedor still tore his arm off, licked the blood, and then ascended into the heavens.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I just rewacthed it and no one is complaining about Lindland holding his own shorts trying not to get submitted. 

And last I checked, Fedor has as many armbars from his back as he does on top. Its Fedor guys...he would have found a way to win.

Everyone who has ever been taken down has tried to hold the ropes or the cage. Its a natural reaction. Chuck did it in the Rampage fight and the Randy fight. Even the best do it guys. 

Chill. Fedor won...again. Don't get all butthurt.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

He grabbed them once for a second right when Lindland clinched with him and that was it. Every other time it was clear his elbow and forearm were touching the ropes and he wasnt grabbing them. He still would have got the throw with or without the ropes. Anyone who says anything else is just plain wrong and I dont even feel like arguing with them.


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

It is funny how you guys get all defensive of Fedor. It's like arguing religion or politics with you guys. If he held the ropes, he held them. "Fedor is almight" excuse makes me wanna puke. That's no damn excuse for cheating.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you excuse Lindland holding his own shorts?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> Do you excuse Lindland holding his own shorts?


Exactly. No one is complaining about this. Why are there no "Lindland Cheated Trying to not Get Submitted" Threads out there?

All the Fedor haters need to quit getting butthurt.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

That a good idea i should start one


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I suggest you stop blaspheming by using Fedor's name in vain unless you want a huge lightining bolt to strike you in the head. Hail Fedor.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

its natural instinct to grab the ropes...

you ppl make me laugh.. liddell does it all the time.. nobody jumps on his case for it


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

anton said:


> who f*ckin cares. fedor by armbar. thats that.


Dude, that's lame. Get off his d*ck. Because he's Fedor he can get away with it? Bullshit.

I'm not saying I don't like Fedor, because I do. I'm a big fan. But fair fights are more important.

I'm also not saying the fight would have gone the other way had he not, but he did. That's that. Tool.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

*****ing about the fight now isnt gunna help. He won. I've seen stuff much verse then that that hasent been talked about. The only reason this is atracting so much attention is because its FEDOR.


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

lol, just what I expected. Like I said in my original post, I didn't say Fedor would have lost if he didn't hold onto the ropes. I am not a Fedor hater by any means. I believe he is the best fighter period right now. I am not a Lindland nuthugger and don't even hardly watch his fights. Grabbing the ropes could be instinct, that is a valid point, but it's still illegal and you're not supposed to do it period. Saying others have done it before does not make it all right. I only made this thread because I noticed no one else had yet. Trust, I would have rather not been the one to point it out. Debating irrelevant and ignorant statements defending him is something I'd rather not do.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*This forum is full of idiots..*

Alright so who gave me negative rep for my obvious joke post? It's not cool to leave a message like this:

"Fedor nut-hugging *****. Your mom has hairy balls."

Come on, grow up people and learn to take a joke. I haven't even seen the fight yet I was just kidding around


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Alright so who gave me negative rep for my obvious joke post? It's not cool to leave a message like this:
> 
> "Fedor nut-hugging *****. Your mom has hairy balls."
> 
> Come on, grow up people and learn to take a joke. I haven't even seen the fight yet I was just kidding around


They Neg repped me too he called me a Fedor nuthugger I mean who isn't lol


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Fedor Would have won anywhere against Lindland*

He would have beaten this guy in a cage, ropes, under water, on the beach, under ground, give it up. I cant wait if Lindland gets a rematch in a year. It will be the same thing, just this time he will probably pound his face a little more before the submission.


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, I absolutely love Fedor, but I love Matt Lindland also. In watching the fight again, the ref said "let go of the ropes" nine times to Fedor which is just ridiculous. He was without a doubt going to get slammed by Matt if it were not for holding the ropes. The fight could have had a different ending if it were not for that. Fedor is amazing, but Matt Lindland is definitely capable of beating him. I would love to see a rematch.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

I wont argue that fedor would have got slammed.Lindland being able to beat him is going to far though. Fedor has beet other wrestlers like coleman and randelman who are stronger then lindland.And a slam frome lindland dosent mean anything because i bet it wouldnt look like this.

YouTube - Kevin Randleman vs Fedor Emelianenko


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

rbunnell said:


> Well, I absolutely love Fedor, but I love Matt Lindland also. In watching the fight again, the ref said "let go of the ropes" nine times to Fedor which is just ridiculous. He was without a doubt going to get slammed by Matt if it were not for holding the ropes. The fight could have had a different ending if it were not for that. Fedor is amazing, but Matt Lindland is definitely capable of beating him. I would love to see a rematch.



And seven of those nine times were when his arm was hanging over the side doing nothing. Plus I don't think Fedor even knew what he was saying, I never heard him speak English. 

And he was not undoubtedly getting slammed; watch the fight again, Matt picked him up, then Fedor threw his weight back to get his foot down, then he uses that for a hip throw. The ropes did nothing.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok we can argue this forever. We know fedor would have been taken down. I believe that fedor would have still won because linland is not big enough to hold him down.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

The people at Sherdog think it should be a no contest


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

CashKola said:


> And seven of those nine times were when his arm was hanging over the side doing nothing. Plus I don't think Fedor even knew what he was saying, I never heard him speak English.
> 
> And he was not undoubtedly getting slammed; watch the fight again, Matt picked him up, then Fedor threw his weight back to get his foot down, then he uses that for a hip throw. The ropes did nothing.


Seven of those were hanging over the side doing nothing? OMG dude, are you kidding me? You don't think Fedor knows the word "ropes" in English? C'mon man. Trust me, I honestly don't think Fedor getting slammed would have completely put the fight in Matt's favor, I am just stating that there was a possibility that it might have made a difference. To state that the ropes did nothing is just ridiculous. I am a Fedor fanatic who has seen him fight since day one and I absolutely positively know for a fact that the ropes did something!


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

The only time that you can argue that he GRABBED the rope was right before he took Matt down. I don't think that he grabbed the rope but his arm was on the outside of the ring (can't do anything about that) When Matt picked him up and his arm was outside of the ring he was moving one way and Fedor's arm being on the outside of the ring it stoped Matt's momentum.


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*The bigger picture- Holding the rope meant nothing.*

What would have happend- Lindland slams Fedor. Lindland has top position. Fedor submits Lindland from from the bottom. 

Look at the Randleman fight. Look at Hunt fight. Use your brain- not your emotions.


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> The people at Sherdog think it should be a no contest


f*ck the people at Sherdog. Bunch a wannabe know-it-all *****es.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

fedor ''the rope grabber'' emilanko


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Fedor would have won anyways


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

rbunnell said:


> Seven of those were hanging over the side doing nothing? OMG dude, are you kidding me? You don't think Fedor knows the word "ropes" in English? C'mon man. Trust me, I honestly don't think Fedor getting slammed would have completely put the fight in Matt's favor, I am just stating that there was a possibility that it might have made a difference. To state that the ropes did nothing is just ridiculous. I am a Fedor fanatic who has seen him fight since day one and I absolutely positively know for a fact that the ropes did something!



Yes, seven of the nine times his arm was just hanging out of the ring because he was pushed up against the ropes, there is nothing he could do about that; well unless he held his arm in the air. And it is very possible that he doesn't know what "Let go of the ropes" means in English, do you think Ken Shamrock knows what "Let go of the ropes" is in Japanese? I doubt it and he fought over in Japan for awhile.


----------



## chokeuout (Feb 21, 2007)

Fedor grabbing that rope had nothing to do with the outcome of that fight. Lindland was losing no matter what, anything else is just sour grapes.


----------

